# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Afternoon Winter Wedding Gown, Hat & Bouquet



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie - Knitting Pattern
January, 2015

BARBIE - AFTERNOON WINTER WEDDING GOWN, HAT & BOUQUET

#3 and #5 US double-pointed or circular needles 

#2 fine fingering yarn or #3 DK or baby sport yarn - White
White furry eyelash yarn or angora yarn. Can also use white yarn mixed with metallic silver or gold threads or sequins.
Markers

Cast on 30 stitches. Knit 2 rows, ending on the WRONG side. Drop white yarn.
Attach white furry eyelash trim yarn.
Next row: Knit 1, * yarn over, knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Knit 1 row with eyelash yarn. Cut eyelash yarn. Pick up white yarn and knit 1 row.

Place Markers: Knit 5, PM, Knit 5, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 5, PM, Knit 5 = 30 sts.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (4 stitches increased).
Purl back across throw, with NO increase.
Continue these two rows until stitches are divided as follows:
8 (right back), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 16 (front), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 8 (left back). = 56 sts.

Cap Sleeves:
Knit 8, remove marker, BIND OFF next 11 stitches, remove marker, knit 16, remove marker, BIND OFF next 11 stitches, knit 8. = 32 sts.
Purl back across the row. DO NOT purl 2 stitches together at underarm areas.

Place markers to decrease to waistline: NOTE: SM = slip marker
Knit 3, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 6, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 3 = 32 sts.
Purl back across the row.
Knit 3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch, knit 6, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 6, SM, slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch, knit 6, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. = 28 sts.
NOTE: You will always knit 3 at the beginning - ONLY DECREASE BETWEEN THE MARKERS WITH 10 STITCHES, always knit 6 center stitches, ONLY DECREASE BETWEEN THE MARKERS WITH 10 STITCHES, and always knit the last 3 stitches.
Purl back across the row with NO decrease.
Continue to decrease (as above) between the 1st and 2nd AND 3rd and 4th markers until there are 20 stitches on the needle. 
Knit in stockinet stitch for 4 rows - to the waistline. DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS.


Increase for hips:
Stitches should be on the needle, as follows:
3, marker, 4, marker, 6, marker, 4, marker, 3 = 20 sts.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Knit across, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. 4 stitches increased on each knit row.
Purl back across the row - with no increasing.
Continue to increase in this manner until there are 36 sts on the needle. 
KNIT BACK ACROSS THE ROW ON THE WRONG SIDE. Remove markers. 
Note: This will make a row of purl loops (ridges) on the right side of the skirt. 
You will pick up these 36 stitches later and knit the fancy yarn-over top skirt.

Underskirt:
Switch to #5 double-pointed or circular needles. Increase to make a very full skirt as follows: Knit in front/back/front of EACH stitch across the row, (2 stitches increased for each stitch)= 108 sts.
Work skirt for 28 rows in garter stitch - knit every row. Bind off.

Underskirt Option: Since you will not see this underskirt, you can use up your stash of white yarn, #3 weight DK or sport yarn (anything heavier than the fine fingering yarn used for the top skirt). If you use a heavier yarn for the underskirt, you only need to increase in the front and back of each stitch - 72 stitches. This will make a nice full skirt that will allow the top skirt (in fine fingering yarn) to have a nice full drape to the skirt.

Attach top skirt:
Go back to the hipline of the dress. Hold the garment upside down with the right side facing you. Fold the underskirt behind you, so you can see the purl ridge stitches. With #3 needle (it is easier if you have a smaller needle for this procedure, such as #1 or #2) - using just the needle, thread through the 36 purl loops or ridges across the row. Dont worry if you dont pick up all 36 stitches. You can make up the missing stitches on the next row.

Attach white yarn and with #3 needle, KNIT back (on the wrong side) across the row. If you dont have 36 stitches on the needle, increase in scattered stitches across the row until you have the correct number of stitches. 
Knit in the front/back/front of EACH STITCH to make a very full skirt on top of the underskirt. 108 sts. Work in the yarn over pattern for this top skirt:
Row 1: (Wrong Side) Knit 1, * yarn over, knit 2 together, continue from * across the row, end Knit 1.
Row 2: (Right Side) Knit 1, * yarn over, knit 2 together, continue from * across the row, end Knit 1.
Continue working Rows 1 and 2 for a total of 12 rows. Drop white yarn.
Attach white furry eyelash yarn and Knit 1 row, INCREASING by knitting in back of EVERY THIRD stitch across the row (approx. 43 stitches increased), end Knit 1.
Knit 3 rows. Cut white eyelash yarn.
Pick up white yarn and work Rows 1 and 2 of yarn over pattern (above) for an additional 12 rows. Cut white yarn.
Attach white furry eyelash yarn and Knit 4 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam of underskirt, then sew back seam of top skirt from the hemline all the way up to the neckline. 

Dress the doll feet-first. The yarn will stretch to fit without the use of buttons, snaps, zippers or Velcro fasteners.

HAT:

#3 double pointed or circular needles

With white yarn, cast on 22 stitches. Knit 4 rows. 
Work Rows 1 and 2 of yarn over pattern for 6 rows. Drop white yarn.
Attach white furry eyelash yarn. Knit across, INCREASE in every other stitch across the row, end Knit 1.
Knit 1 row. Cut eyelash yarn.
Pick up white yarn and continue working Rows 1 and 2 of yarn over pattern for 6 rows. Drop white yarn. Attach eyelash yarn. Knit across, INCREASING in EVERY STITCH across the row, end Knit 1.
Knit 1 row. Bind off. Sew ends of hat together to form a donut shape. Pull the dolls hair through the donut hole, then pull the hat onto the dolls head with the seam in the back. 

BOUQUET:

#3 double pointed or circular needles

With white yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Knit 4 rows. 
Next Row: Increase by knitting in the back of every 3rd stitch across the row.
Knit 8 rows. Cut white yarn. Attach white furry eyelash yarn.
Increase by knitting in the back of EACH STITCH across the row. 
Knit 1 row. Bind off with eyelash yarn. Sew both ends together to form a donut hole, then weave the darning needle around the smaller hole, gathering the opening together to form the bouquet. Attach a strand of yarn to the bouquet to tie around the dolls wrist/hand.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

just beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

so sweet!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks very much


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## BabyBird (Nov 16, 2014)

oh, I feel the urge to dress a Barbie comming on!!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!! It looks like another winner!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for another beautiful pattern


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks again for sharing your lovely patterns Elaine. I have just finished a bridesmaid dress for one of my granddaughters as well as two of the dresses with '3 different colors & 3 different stitches' for her. I'll try & post on here when I get them photographed.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, so adorable. 
With 6 of our 7 grandchildren being girls and the eldest being 8 years old, your patterns come in very, very useful.....again, thanks so much


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love the fluff in there.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love them all! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, Ladyfingers!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Your work is always so beautiful and easy to follow. Thank you again for your generosity and creativity. You have made many little girls happy.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

so cute.


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

You do such beautiful work and share so unselfishly. Thank you very much


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! My 2 granddaughters also appreciate your talents!


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for all Barbie patterns, have two GreatGrand daughters that I,ll be knitting these for. I had knit some for my daughter & now need to do this for them.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

How cute! Makes me want another grand daughter. 

You did a great job.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all...
Glad to be back on KP again. Had a few hectic months with house falling apart and some health issues, but things are slowly getting back to normal. (sigh!)

Last year I introduced my great-granddaughter (age 4) to Barbie dolls and mailed her a 6-gallon popcorn can lined with a plastic kitchen trash bag and filled with knitted outfits. She loves taking off and putting on the outfits, and seems to like the party dresses better than the sweaters and pants. She doesn't actually "play" with the dolls, she puts on/takes off over and over again. Maybe when she gets older she will begin to use her imagination.

Since she and I both love Barbie dolls, I have started a new tradition with her - now that she is age 5 and can (hopefully) appreciate my effort......I will be sending her a Barbie Christmas Ornament every year from now on, so she can put "her" ornament on the family tree.

I have quite a collection of Barbie dolls - over 400 - mint in the box and stored away in a garage. I have also collected the annual Barbie Christmas Ornaments and have about 50 of the adorable dolls. I was so surprised when I added to my collection this year by going to Amazon.com and ebay. Both websites have the Barbie 50th Anniversary ornament doll - for $108.00!!! I have this doll with the original price tag on the box - $25.00 - can you believe it?
I also have some of the Barbie "Fashion Doll" ornaments. These dolls sell for $25 and are beautiful - lovely gowns with overlays of material (netting and soft chiffon). They also have sparkly paint, beads, etc. These tiny dolls are very detailed and absolutely adorable.

Sorry to say that they are no longer being produced by Hallmark, as "Hallmark Keepsake" ornaments. The franchise was sold to another company and the workmanship is much less detailed, and the dolls don't have that "Barbie look". I'm so disappointed in this company! However, I'm guessing that the price will go way up on all the Hallmark dolls, since they are no longer being produced. Little Luci's collection from "Nana" will be very valuable some day when she is an adult and has her own family tree.

Naturally, I can't ignore my great-grandson, age 10. So he will also receive his own "personal" ornament next Christmas. His ornaments will be "pre-teen" oriented, such as figures from "Star Wars": R2D2, C3PO, Luke Skywalker, Darth Vader, etc., plus one or two of the space ships. He is a motocross bicycle rider, so there will be one or two ornaments of bicycle racers, and whatever else I can find that would appeal to a pre-teen/teenager. This will be quite a challenge, but I'm up to it!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so gorgeous, thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

You have such lovely and creative ideas - keep up the great work!! Ellie


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful..


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

So beautiful.....thank you for sharing.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

You are blessed with a beautiful talent of being able to create adorable doll clothing. 
Your great granddaughter and you will have an incredible bond as she grows, both of you are incredible fortunate to have each other.

Thanks again for your generosity of so freely sharing your doll patterns, many children around the world will benefit from this


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another beautiful pattern. You are so generous to share with all of us. Glad to hear that all your problems are behind you so you can enjoy life again. Take care of yourself


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

PRECIOUS


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I have also collected the annual Barbie Christmas Ornaments......


Not long ago, I had to throw out a young woman's collection of Barbie Christmas Ornaments because they were covered in mold after being carelessly thrown into a large black trash bag and piled up in a leaky outdoor shed. Made me sick. It was a large collection and was given to her by her mother, grandmother, and other female relatives. Not sure what upset me more, that she was careless with how she stored them, or that she didn't seem to care about them to begin with. I would have been very careful with something like this, even if I wasn't a Barbie fan. It could have been kept to pass along to someone else.

I am hoping my little granddaughter will want my dolls with all the clothes and other things some day. Her mother (my daughter) tends to throw a lot away, so I'll wait until many years down the road when her mom doesn't decide what she is to keep. I just hope she will still be interested then.

Good luck with making things for your grandson. It's disappointing to look around in a fabric store and realize that almost everything is girlie. You know, mostly flowers and lots of pink. When I find something good, I tend to stock up. That applies to yarn also. It's a lot easier when the boy has strong interests, maybe that will carry you through! Good luck!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for another beautiful pattern!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for another beautiful pattern. Also glad you are back with us and hope everything goes well for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF Sorry about the delay.


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF Sorry about the delay.
> 
> Happy Knitting
> 
> Rhyanna


That's okay. Thank you for doing it for us.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## sewbzy (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you to Ladyfingers and Daeanarah for all their hard work.
Sandy


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. i love it.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. i love it.


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

I want this dress adul size  so pretty


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

God bless you for the PDF, I couldn't do that if you paid me. blessings, Dorothy


----------

